# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Κουδούνι στάσης λεωφορείου

## fanis_ver

Καλησπέρα, θελω να ρωτησω, υπαρχει καποιο κουδουνι η βομβητης, που να χτυπα μια φορα, παρολο που ρευμα θα συνεχισει να πηγαινει στις επαφες??? Αν βοηθαει, ειναι για λεωφορειο , οπου υπαρχει μονο φως για την ειδοποίηση στασης, και θελω να παρω απο εκει ρευμα να δωσω σε ενα κουδουνι η βομβητη, οχι ομως να χτυπαει συνεχως, οσπου δηλαδη γινει η σταση και σβησει το φως γιατι γινεται κουραστικο, να χτυπαει μια φορα, η να μειώνεται σταδιακά. μιλαμε παντα για 24V , δεκτη καθε βοηθεια. ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## plouf

Δεν γνωρίζω για κάτι έτοιμο, αν και σίγουρα θα υπάρχει

σε κατασκευή ψάξε για 555 one shot

----------

fanis_ver (06-06-18)

----------


## stam1982

Ρελε με πηνιο 24 βολτ ενεργοποιει χρονικο ρελε για ενα δευτερολεπτο.Το χρονικο ενεργοποιει ενα μπαζερ 24 βολτ.Το θεμα ειναι αν εχεις αρκετο ρευμα να ενεργοποιησεις ρελε.
Αν υπαρχει χρονικο με πηνιο 24 βολτ αφαιρεις το πρωτο ρελε.

----------

fanis_ver (07-06-18)

----------


## IRF

Τα κουδούνια στάσης είναι όλα παράλληλα και στέλνουν σε ένα buzzer το οποίο είναι σε σειρά με μια επαφή  ρελέ ανοικτή όταν το φως είναι αναμμένο κλειστή όταν είναι σβηστό.Απλά δίνεις ρεύμα από την αναμμένη λάμπα στάσης σε πηνίο ρελέ(ελάχιστο ρεύμα θέλει) και  η ανοικτή επαφή μπαίνει σε σειρά με το buzzer.Θέλει  όμως  λίγες γνώσεις σε ηλεκτρολογικά μην κάψεις όλες τις ασφάλειες. Όσο η λάμπα είναι αναμμένη δεν ξαναχτυπά κουδούνι όσο και να πατάνε μόλις σβήσει  η επαφή του ρελε επιτρέπει να δέχεται τον πρώτο χτύπο.

----------

fanis_ver (07-06-18)

----------


## fanis_ver

> Τα κουδούνια στάσης είναι όλα παράλληλα και στέλνουν σε ένα buzzer το οποίο είναι σε σειρά με μια επαφή  ρελέ ανοικτή όταν το φως είναι αναμμένο κλειστή όταν είναι σβηστό.Απλά δίνεις ρεύμα από την αναμμένη λάμπα στάσης σε πηνίο ρελέ(ελάχιστο ρεύμα θέλει) και  η ανοικτή επαφή μπαίνει σε σειρά με το buzzer.Θέλει  όμως  λίγες γνώσεις σε ηλεκτρολογικά μην κάψεις όλες τις ασφάλειες. Όσο η λάμπα είναι αναμμένη δεν ξαναχτυπά κουδούνι όσο και να πατάνε μόλις σβήσει  η επαφή του ρελε επιτρέπει να δέχεται τον πρώτο χτύπο.




Ευχαριστω πολυ, μπορεις να μου πεις τι ρελε κανει για την περιπτωση?

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=20581
Ένα τέτοιο πάρε και κάνε το delay off.μολις ανάψει η ενδεικτική λυχνία θα μετρήσει 2δευτ delay,και θα αλλάξει επαφή ώστε να διακόψει το μπάτζετ.αυτο θα μείνει έτσι μέχρι να σβήσει το χρονικό(να σβήσει δηλαδή το λαμπάκι)

----------

fanis_ver (07-06-18)

----------


## fanis_ver

κατι τετοιο θα εκανε δουλεια?? https://www.ebay.ca/itm/DC-5V-12V-24...-/192208182007     μπορω να το βρω στην Ελλαδα?

----------


## vasilllis

περιπου την ιδια δουλεια κανει.η διαφορα θα φανει οταν θα χαλασει οτι με αυτο θα βαραει το μπαζερ μεχρι να το σπασει ο οδηγος,ενω με delay off χρονικο απλα το μπαζερ δεν θα λειτουργησει.

----------

fanis_ver (08-06-18)

----------

